# Army to replace M110 with HK PSR



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Heckler & Koch Awarded $44.5M Army Sniper Rifle Contract


I was laughing 9 years ago when unboxed a M110 and grouped/zeroed that piece of shit, and I have to admit I laughed as I read this article. One day, some day, those fucking clowns with birds and stars for rank insignia will maybe, just possibly, listen to the people who know WTF is going on.

Corrupt motherfuckers and their bullshit "awarding a contract" for the clearly fucked up piece of kit.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Heckler & Koch Awarded $44.5M Army Sniper Rifle Contract
> 
> 
> I was laughing 9 years ago when unboxed a M110 and grouped/zeroed that piece of shit, and I have to admit I laughed as I read this article. One day, some day, those fucking clowns with birds and stars for rank insignia will maybe, just possibly, listen to the people who know WTF is going on.
> ...



Care to elaborate?  I know nothing of this system aside from what I read on the interwebs.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2016)

@Diamondback 2/2 is it the same M110 you held 9 years ago or a new & improved variant? What was your range experience like? How bad did it suck?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 6, 2016)

2-2.5 MOA out the box "sniper rifle" is enough said. But there are all kinds of problems with it.

Overpriced
Not the best performing rifle tested
Inaccurate
Several malfunction 
Low round count barrel life
Shitty but stock
Trigger was funky

There is really only one reason that rifle ever made it into Army inventory, and IMHO, someone somewhere got a major kick-back, someone retired with a buddy, someone who was retiring, someone, some where. I say that, because there is zero reason the M110 should have ever passed a bullshit KD range group/zero/round count testing. It didn't with us...

There is enough information on here and on the interwebs of soldier's (end users) stating the issues.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Etype (Apr 7, 2016)

The HK should be good.  The scope is the most exciting part.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2016)

Etype said:


> The HK should be good.  The scope is the most exciting part.



I could see that.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 7, 2016)

Etype said:


> The HK should be good.  The scope is the most exciting part.


Which scope?


----------



## Etype (Apr 7, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Which scope?


Not sure what the designation will be, and I'm not sure what type of info is out on it yet- but they are supposed to be working some of the other various accessories into the front bell or onto the top unit of the scope that otherwise haven't been there yet.


----------



## 256 (Jan 28, 2018)

My team is going to be getting a few (4) of these. Thankfully, we have a very generous, law enforcement supporter in our jurisdiction. Since this posting is from last year, I wondered if anyone has gotten their hands on the new HK. An article I read explained that the Army was getting 20 delivered in late 2017, another article I read stated that CAG has been using the rifles for some time already. I've seen some videos about the HK MR762, and the accuracy was impressive. We have one SCAR 17 that we deploy. The SCAR delivers some impressive and consistent cold bore shots. Accuracy in the SCAR seems to get a little weird as you heat up the barrel, I'm guessing due to the pencil-thin barrel. All that to say, has anyone shot the new HK M110A1 yet?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 28, 2018)

The MR762 is a great rifle.  There's a pic of me floating around on here hitting steel at >100 yards with irons; now it has a Nightforce and I can hit at whatever distance I want (furthest so far is about 800 yards).  That said I have not shot the 110, and I won't (no opportunity).  If I were in charge of a LEO sniper/CS team, I would not hesitate to use the MR762.


----------



## 256 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great to hear! We are setting up a date for us all to get our hands on them. It’s pretty cool that our agency leadership is letting us make the decision. Rather than just getting them without our input. Now that I think about it, I’m going to guess that we’re going to get the MR. I doubt the 110 is going to be sold to LEAs. Especially since the they have to build a bunch for the Army now. Thanks for the input!


----------



## 256 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just a small update to this. We actually decided to get the same optic the Army went with on their HKs. If anyone has experience with the Schmidt and Bender Ultra Short please let me know.


----------



## 256 (Mar 1, 2018)

If you’re interested we got to play with both the HK762 and our new HK416s yesterday. I was extremely impessed with the HK762s accuracy, 1 MOA or better (I’d lean towards better). The ability for follow up shots is outstanding. Whatever trigger that was in it was pretty dang good, two-stage and broke really nice for me. I think it’s about 2 pounds heavier than the SCAR we’re currently using so it’s much easier to stay on target. Forgot to mention the S&B Ultra shorts. Really great optic, reading the manual is important. Initial set up wasn’t hard but if you don’t read the manual setting up the zero-stop would be difficult for a simple minded man like myself. There are a ton of different models for the Ultra Short, make sure you get the reticle and turrets for the type of adjustment you’re using. I go to a few different sniper trainings a year with different LE agencies and a common problem is buying optics with reticles that don’t match their turrets (MOA reticle and MIL adjustments or vice versa).

Don’t hate me but I wasn’t a huge fan of the 10.5” HK416s. They’re kinda heavy and they seem to have more felt recoil or muzzle rise (SBRs in general). This can be mitigated with training of course. I only put about 60 rounds through it so more trigger time is needed, just some initial thoughts.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 1, 2018)

@256 , you know what I think of the HK762.  I know you have a winner.  I will say I have to laugh at the non-matching turrets comment.  That's all I used for many years because that's all they had and issued (Leupold Mk IV).  One reason I love the Leupold Ultra M3A 10x.  But now that the mil/mil and moa/moa optics are so prevalent, I have no idea why anyone uses non-matched anymore.

I share your issue with the 10.5" 416.  Not a fan.


----------



## 256 (Mar 1, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> @256 , you know what I think of the HK762.  I know you have a winner.  I will say I have to laugh at the non-matching turrets comment.  That's all I used for many years because that's all they had and issued (Leupold Mk IV).  One reason I love the Leupold Ultra M3A 10x.  But now that the mil/mil and moa/moa optics are so prevalent, I have no idea why anyone uses non-matched anymore.
> 
> I share your issue with the 10.5" 416.  Not a fan.



Some of the guys were having a difficult time using their optics to estimate range. It was because they didn’t know what their reticle was in. I’m guilty of not reading manuals too so who the hell am I.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 1, 2018)

Lol.  Gotta read the manual, then you gotta get out and practice.  But today there are a billion reticles.


----------

